# Brushing/Combing your poodle



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

How often do you brush or comb your poodle?.. and we go to a groomer every week for my poodle's bath,ears,nails,toothbrush, is that okay?..


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Um...not as often as I should. 2-3 times per week. The breeder intially recommended weekly bathing, but our groomer suggested bi-weekly to be easier on the scalp.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I try to do Poppy at least every other day. It rather depends on how long she has got - it really does not take long to start tangling when she is carrying a lot of hair.

I usually only bath her when she is clipped - every 4 to 6 weeks. It was a bit longer this time (in both senses!) and she was actually beginning to smell a bit dogy. Most unusual for her - I think because her coat was so long it was more difficult to comb all the skin oils through successfully.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I asked this because I'm afraid that maybe if I skipped one day, He'll get matts.. and I have to shave him again.. :l how easily do they get matts?.. his coat now is on a lamb clip..

so bathing him once a week is good?..


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

Guys, do you have facebook accounts?.. can I add you guys so that if I have some questions I can easily contact you guys?.. I really need poodle mentors now.. )


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

CoffeePoo,
how old is your mini?
I groom my own standard. I bathe her every 2-3 weeks, and depending on the weather and how it affects her coat, I brush her out once our twice a week. 
Chloë is 21 months old and her coat is still coming in (curly and soft) and clearing.
Are you using a little conditioner in a spray bottle to comb out?
Do you use a pin brush first?
I'm self taught so I don't want to sound pretentious?
I'd love to hear from pro-groomers.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

coffeepoo, do bear in mind the weather makes a lot different for dogs. I find out that they tend to scratch more if they are hot. Activity level and their lifestyle do effect the rate of them getting matts. Active dogs gets matted faster, especially at the armpit area =P My toy is a sleeping beauty. She is only brushed when she had her bath about once a week with no single matts. I have yet to test out with my spoo!

Not to forget if the dog was properly brushed or not! I have a customer that claims he brushed his poodle everyday and yet it was badly matted when he came back to me in about 6 weeks, why? Cause he only brush the surface and did not do line-brushing. He was shocked when I show him the proper way of brushing, and he shooked his head says he got no time for that, and I suggested him a short clip for easier maintainance.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy is in show coat, and we do a complete and thorough brush out once a week and a bath and blow out every two with a good douse of Coat Handler conditioner. Even through coat change this has been our modus operandi. We keep a spray bottle of Crown Royal 3 on hand to zap a mat if her find one, but rarely do.


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

*Grooming*

What a sweetheart you are!
Thank you.
I love this forum-really!
I've been learning on my own through books and whatever I could glean from anywhere.
I love grooming my standard (I'm getting good at it). I love the independence of it, but, want mentoring-of any kind-about anything "poodle".


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What exactly is Crown Royal (I thought it was booze!) - and how and when do you use it?


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

Midnight gets brushed every other day. The hair on her neck and shoulders is so thick that it would quickly mat.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a bit of a freak about Vinnie's coat - he gets brushed/combed every day. Once in a great while, I will miss a day. I groom him every 2-3 weeks. He goes to work with me every day though and has to look his best :biggrin:


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

my mini is 1.2 y/o, we live in the Philippines, and now, it's almost summer. I use a slicker brush on him.. from the way I see it, he doesn't have any matts..or does he?.. my groomer doesn't mention anything about matts when we go there every week for his grooming. he's not that active, he only plays in the yard..

@agilityIG-vinie's very beautiful! haha.. I love his man look, because of his ears.. but I don't want to shave my poodle's ears like yours because I waited for 7 1/2 months for the hair on his ears to grow like that.. haha.. he's also black..


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of the time, Vasco's hair is pretty short and I can get by with once a week brushing. Towards the end of his grooming cycle, he needs more. I use a slicker as well, and it works fine. I have a very small slicker for head & legs.

I'd ask your groomer ... if he's getting groomed once a week, he/she will have a really good idea of what his coat is like and what he needs for maintenance.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I will ask his groomer tomorrow..


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

I try to do every other day.....but, not always. She is never matted though. Her coat is getting longer so it takes alot more time. I do brush her teeth every day!!


----------

